# One year on, but reading this forum has helped :)



## Groenendael123 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's been just over year since i lost my Brucieboy at age 17 and it still hurts, but reading this forum today has brought me some comfort.

My thoughts go out to all those who have found themselves in the same position - You think no one really understands, but clearly there are a few out there who do. 


bruce fuzzy border by HammertimeLynx, on Flickr


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Ahhh, he was beautiful. And that is such a lovely picture. It looks as though you could reach out and touch his nose.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

HUGS! such a beautiful boy.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

What a beautiful gentle face.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

ahh what a handsome beautiful boy..

my thoughts are with you on the anniversay of his passing hugs xxx


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

What a lovely dog. 

The eyes...

And some people think that animals don't have souls...


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

A beautiful boy and the photo is so"touchable" as if he is looking at me.

Im glad you joined P.F as we are all on here because we share the same love of animals and feel for those who are grieving.
P F members helped to comfort me 2 yrs ago last Monday when I lost my collie cross ,Lulu ,very suddenly.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers and remember there is always someone here any time you need to talk
Maureen


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

what a handsome chap,as said before we feel your pain on this anniversary


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

A handsome chap. I'm sure all of us on the forum will empathise with your loss, after all, we joined because of our love of dogs so we know what it is to lose a loved companion. Over the years I've had to say goodbye to a good few dogs, it's never easy but time is a great healer, the grief passes and you are left with fond memories of days in the sun. Take care. Pete.


----------



## rabwah (Feb 14, 2013)

lovely dog...it's so nice..!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 5, 2013)

What a magnificent fella! And he must have been well-cared for all of his seventeen years. We are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## piggylove (Feb 24, 2013)

What a lovely picture! He looks so sweet!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pic


----------

